# 3 speed Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 10, 2021)

Did Schwinn ever produce a 3 speed that also had a coaster brake and a front caliper or were they all front and rear caliper with a freewheel hub?


----------



## stoney (Aug 10, 2021)

'66 1/2 started with a 3 speed stick shift and a coaster brake with front and rear hand brake. I had one last year. Will post you a picture. I don't think they had just front brake with 3 speed. Hope that helps. Hopefully your wheels show up today, tracking says they should.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 10, 2021)

stoney said:


> '66 1/2 started with a 3 speed stick shift and a coaster brake with front and rear hand brake. I had one last year. Will post you a picture. I don't think they had just front brake with 3 speed. Hope that helps. Hopefully your wheels show up today, tracking says they should.
> 
> View attachment 1460647



Thanks looking forward to the wheels. The reason I asked I have coaster 3 speed I was going to build some wheels. Is there a special code or style Stingray frame that has rear brake bridge?


----------



## stoney (Aug 10, 2021)

I know in the '66 catalog the style was J38-4  but seeing as the 3 speed stick didn't come out till mid '66 I don't know if that is correct. Hopefully someone that knows more than me will help out here.


----------



## Wheelee (Aug 11, 2021)

My understanding is the 3 Speed Sting Rays with freewheel hubs and special rear caliper frames ran from 1965 to 1972 with a return for 1976. The coaster brake 3 Speed would be introduced for the 1977 year with a standard non rear caliper frame and continue through 1980.  These coaster brake bikes had trigger shifters.  Kind of makes sense that you wouldn't need two rear brakes. 

Bill


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2021)

Wheelee said:


> My understanding is the 3 Speed Sting Rays with freewheel hubs and special rear caliper frames ran from 1965 to 1972 with a return for 1976. The coaster brake 3 Speed would be introduced for the 1977 year with a standard non rear caliper frame and continue through 1980.  These coaster brake bikes had trigger shifters.  Kind of makes sense that you wouldn't need two rear brakes.
> 
> Bill




The TCW was an option in the 50's and early 60's on the middleweights and the bike was usually equipped with just the front caliper.


----------

